# Zombie Makeup



## Dani21 (Oct 25, 2009)

I've decided to go as a Zombie cop, this is my idea for the make up so far. I will probably get some nose wax and do a better head wound and also a neck wound


----------



## Wolfbeard (Sep 22, 2008)

That looks great so far. I'd suggest doing another layer of latex and peeling out the center. Put in a little white makeup to simulate exposed skull, surrounded by the bloody flesh. 

Eric


----------



## Dani21 (Oct 25, 2009)

yea, i just used toilet paper and elmers real quick to see how it would look, thanks


----------



## Booterbunz (Sep 24, 2004)

I love being a zombie. I personally had success with using the liquid latex, $15-20 per bottle and adding it on in layers...no tp or paper towels. I was able to rip and tear the latex where I wanted to and then used makeup to discolor everything. I found a cheap set of wet n wild eye shadow and blush in a kit last year, the colors were were green and beige-y. It worked so well with black coloring to give me the dead without rotting all the way away look. Good luck on your trials...it's a lot of fun to try different looks!


----------



## whynotgrl666 (Oct 12, 2003)

Looks great for a "first run" and I really like the idea of a zombie cop...always wanted to be a zombie bellhop...I am usually a zombie of one type or another.


----------



## Dani21 (Oct 25, 2009)

My friend is thinking as going as a zombie convict to match. I think I will by some liquid latex too as well as nose wax, thanks guys


----------



## The Reaper (Sep 16, 2009)

I like it but dont forget to add nail slashes on face also it looks cool if you stick fake nails in the nail slashes


----------



## Dani21 (Oct 25, 2009)

Im gonna move the head wound over my eyebrow and use white putty to make exposed bone , make another on my jaw with exposed bone. Then a huge neck wound where " I got infected" . Plus scrapes. I'm going to be getting some good Ben Nye make up and I just bought "A complete Guide to Special Effects makeup" by Graphic Sha that has a lot of great ideas and instructions. I cant wait!!!!!!!!


----------

